# anyone in the west palm beach, florida area with a car rig want to meet me at about



## robertwsimpson (Aug 24, 2010)

2:30PM today (the 24th)?

I have a car I need to shoot photos of.  Only 175 will ever be sold in the US.  I'd love to get some rig shots of it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

What kind of auto are we talking here? 

Edit:  crap, just saw the time.  And I had the day off too.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 24, 2010)

lol oh well... here is one of the shots... don't have time to edit more until tomorrow.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 24, 2010)

How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

Awwww, its just a Jag.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 25, 2010)

it's an XKR175 with 510hp.  It's got some extra stuff on it too.  It's actually pretty nice.  I will try to get some photos up today.

pay?  I scoff at you.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2010)

Moved this one to the Location and Meet-Up Forum, where it seems to belong more than into the Photo Themes, don't you think so, Robert?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I was going to post all the car photos in here, but I'll just make another thread.  Thanks?


----------

